# The Playgirl Channel ?



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

I hear rumblings that the people who brought you the Playboy Channel will soon be debuting the Playgirl Channel.

In fact subs to PB will receive one month free of PG.

The thinking is that guys will be enlightened to womens erotic entertainment by agreeing to watch PG with their gals if they in turn agree to watch PB.

Let's see how this all pans out.


QUES: Guys, would you watch Playgirl if your gal later watched Playboy with you?:blush:


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

#1 - PLAYGIRL is a totally different company from PLAYBOY.

#2 - It also doesn't seem to have the financial capabilities either.

QUIT TRYING TO TROLL FOR ANTI-PORN ! Just because YOU don't have any self-control doesn't mean the rest of don't - I personally have not watched 1 second of Porn on my DBS system.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hectorshelagh2001 _
> *I hear rumblings that the people who brought you the Playboy Channel will soon be debuting the Playgirl Channel.
> 
> In fact subs to PB will receive one month free of PG.
> ...


What would be the difference between a Playboy and Playgirl channels. Playboy = Men having sex with women, Playgirl = Women having sex with Men. But there is more to what meets the eye...

Hey Bert Gordon, want to hear something that will freak you out. Playgirl is rarely read by women, it is mostly gay men who read it. So, I'm sure you can take that bit of info and translate it into Gay Porn on every basic channel. Your dream is coming true (you may beat yourself to deny it, and technically that is S&M) , time to invest in Kleenex and Lube companies!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

Boy,

For some strange reason my posts bring out the worst in people!

These followup posts are too much for me.

I'm getting out while the going is good.

So long fellas ... I'll be seeing ya'll down the road.

PS I heard that ESPN is developing a sex channel fyi ... I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

If you don't like porn, don't watch it. Sheesh! I have the channels blocked on my receivers, have never purchased porn, never even give it a second thought, and I'm as religious person as anyone else here. If you don't like porn being available, then don't subscribe or purchase it. It's a free country. Nobody has a gun to your head forcing you to watch and pay for porn. Not everyone is morally bankrupt and lacks self control. Grow up!


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hectorshelagh2001 _
> *PS I heard that ESPN is developing a sex channel fyi ... I'll leave it at that. *


Because your predictions have such a long history of accuracy???


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Man this guy is a DORK.

Didn't we go through this same topic last night?

Thread closed.


----------

